# Forum problems



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I hate computers... I hate forums 

OK, it appears to all be working 
We have lost a couple of threads and posts - those that were made between the backup Sun Night / Mon morning and when I clsed the site down again... sorry.

I've also "found" a load of missing threads - threads that have just disapeared for no reason at all... they are now all at the top of the LostForum. If there's a thread in the LostForum that you want resurected and click the "Report" link and ask for it to be placed into a forum of your choice. The move won't be immediate, but it will happen once one of the moderators gets around to it.

I've also snuck in a couple of changes to the site... 
There's now a "jump to" menu at the bottom of the IM pages (who asked for that - can't remember) and also the "new" icon is now a link that takes you to the first message that you've not read on that thread (also asked for by someone... can't remember - sorry :-[ )


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Excellent job, Kevin, thankyou.

The 'New' jump is great ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Would you expect any further downtime when upgrading to SP1.3?

When will this take place?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> I've also snuck in a couple of changes to the site...
> There's now a "jump to" menu at the bottom of the IM pages (who asked for that - can't remember)


Thanks agian Kev

Everytime I thank you guys the forum goes down again. Hope its not me jinxing the stuff!

Much obliged.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

> I've also "found" a load of missing threads :-[ )


Did you find the infamous "Will the FTSE drop below 4000" thread too?


----------



## Wax_wizard (May 9, 2002)

;D Well done Kevin and Jae!!! Nice work.


----------

